# Kangaroo Island Trip (Pic Heavy)



## MathewB (Jan 20, 2012)

I got back from KI a couple days ago and thought I'd share some pics, this all of them btw.





A Seagull




Pacific Gull




PELICANS!!









Heath Monitors


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dont be fooled by those pelican eyes.....they are not as innocent as they look! 

When my daughter was only little, we were having a bbq etc down the coast, while she was walking along the beach collecting shells, i heard her start screaming.....i turn around to see a pelican opening its huge beak over her head! Although now i can say it was funny......at the time it wasnt, & she is still scared of them almost 10yrs later!

Great pics though, hope you had a great time.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 20, 2012)

PLease tell me you got a photo bel?


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 20, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> PLease tell me you got a photo bel?



I hate to disappoint.....but no, i didnt.....i was a little too busy trying to stop the pelican flying off with my baby! :shock: Looking back now though......i wish i did stop for just a sec, it would have made a brilliant cover photo for her 18th invites! :lol:

Birds have never been kind actually......when i was about 9 my dad took me to eat my Macca's happy meal at the park......while walking to the seats i was throwing my fries to the ducks that were following us, when i went to sit down i had a chip hanging out of my mouth.......which the big evil duck then proceeded to snatch from me.......grabbing my lip with it though! Then to top my day right off, while i went to play on the swings a crow came down & stole my happy meal toy! :? Until very recently, i hated birds!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 20, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Dont be fooled by those pelican eyes.....they are not as innocent as they look!


Tell me about it. I made the mistake of trying to hand feed one. Initially it just stood still and looked stupid, then it suddenly lunged at the food, taking my arm up to the elbow. And see that hook on the end of its beak, when the bird drags it down the soft part of your forearm it both hurts and draws blood.


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Tell me about it. I made the mistake of trying to hand feed one. Initially it just stood still and looked stupid, then it suddenly lunged at the food, taking my arm up to the elbow. And see that hook on the end of its beak, when the bird drags it down the soft part of your forearm it both hurts and draws blood.



You are the only other person to tell a story like ours, everyone else always says 'no, no way, they are just birds, they dont hurt'! & that 'hook' isnt much kinder on a babies face! She had 'scratches' & blood everywhere!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hahahaha imagine if the pelican managed to get her a bit of the ay down lol. What a stink it would have been!


----------



## MathewB (Jan 20, 2012)

Bird Wars: Attack of the Pelicans...





The Remarkable Rocks







Some landscape/bush shots









An echidna I found while bush walking







I have some more of seals and other stuff, and if anyone is interested I'll upload them


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 20, 2012)

keep the pic. coming


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool Echidna pics.... one of my favorite Aussie animals for sure.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 21, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> You are the only other person to tell a story like ours, everyone else always says 'no, no way, they are just birds, they dont hurt'! & that 'hook' isnt much kinder on a babies face! She had 'scratches' & blood everywhere!


Pelicans are on my list of animals that have bitten me and hurt!


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 22, 2012)

Matthew,

Looks like a beautiful place. Nice photos!

Regards,
David


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 22, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Tell me about it. I made the mistake of trying to hand feed one. Initially it just stood still and looked stupid, then it suddenly lunged at the food, taking my arm up to the elbow. And see that hook on the end of its beak, when the bird drags it down the soft part of your forearm it both hurts and draws blood.



The same thing happened to me as a child, except I was just too slow letting go of the food. They never warn you about these things, they really should lol


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for that cobber. I haven't been to KI since I was 14 (40 years ago!) We used to hitch to Cape Jervis and get a lift across on one of the fishing boats. Then we'd hitch around the island and camp wherever we ended up. Highlight for me was chasing a monitor around a bush and running straight into a huge bull seal. He was NOT impressed.

Great to see that country again. Cheers.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 24, 2012)

Kangaroo Island Kangaroo




NZ Fur Seals







I do have some of the wallaby's but I can't find them :/
No worries Steve and I agree it is beautiful there and I can't wait to go back (If I do). Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 26, 2012)

See any Tiger snakes on the island?


----------



## MathewB (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I did but couldn't get a pic 

One was dead on the road and the other was crossing the road and by the time my dad had turned around he'd disappeared into the bush


----------



## longqi (Jan 26, 2012)

those tigers are AWESOME
[and Im not keen on tigers]

pelicans are interesting
in Nelson Bay marina they sit on the light poles by the parking area
group of bikies from Sydney all parked their beautiful shiny choppers one day
we were sitting on the boat with loads of bait so fed them up
about 2 hours later those shiny black bikes were mottled grey all over
they can sure poo a huge stream of pretty vile stuff


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 26, 2012)

Bel, can you imagine a 'The pelican took me baby' story? Now that would have been something ay....


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 27, 2012)

longqi said:


> those tigers are AWESOME
> [and Im not keen on tigers]



How in comparison to other tigers?


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 27, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Bel, can you imagine a 'The pelican took me baby' story? Now that would have been something ay....




That was the first thing that came to mind actually! I wouldnt do to well in prison.....im too little & those girls can be rough! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> How in comparison to other tigers?


they have stronger venom then of the common tiger


----------



## reptalica (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Pelicans are on my list of animals that have bitten me and hurt!



Hehe yeah they r an interesting animal. I tend to think they aren't technically an aggressive animal. They just want their "pound of flesh". They approach every piece of food like it's their last.


----------



## longqi (Jan 27, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> How in comparison to other tigers?



They are also usually bigger, darker and very strongly built
not as big as Bass Straight tigers but still pretty impressive if youve only seen the mainland ones
I think they have their own classification now but not really up on tigers


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

KI is pretty awesome, did you do the adventure caving at kelly hills??? or visit any of the parks?


----------



## MathewB (Jan 28, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> KI is pretty awesome, did you do the adventure caving at kelly hills??? or visit any of the parks?



Nah not really, my parents aren't incredibly adventurous when it comes to stuff like that. I would have loved to do it though. There's always next time I guess



longqi said:


> They are also usually bigger, darker and very strongly built
> not as big as Bass Straight tigers but still pretty impressive if youve only seen the mainland ones
> I think they have their own classification now but not really up on tigers



The ones I saw were huge! Exactly like how you described them, pitch and shiny black


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 28, 2012)

longqi said:


> They are also usually bigger, darker and very strongly built
> not as big as Bass Straight tigers but still pretty impressive if youve only seen the mainland ones
> I think they have their own classification now but not really up on tigers



Thanks...I haven't seen any Tiger snakes so I wouldn't know..I do know that the ones in the bass straight are very big like in Chappel Island etc. 

Are the Tiger snakes common on the island? Kangroo Island seems to have a nice diverse amount of interesting animals that call it home.

Also just out of curousity....are you an Aussie who is living/grew up in Indonesia or are you actullay Indonesian? Just curious.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 28, 2012)

My Kangaroo Island Tiger


----------



## MathewB (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow! That's a beautiful snake

What does the whole enclosure look like?


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 29, 2012)

longqi said:


> those tigers are AWESOME
> [and Im not keen on tigers]
> 
> pelicans are interesting
> ...



I do not understand how Pelicans can spray their "waste"over such a huge area, carpet bomb even! I still love them though. I occaisionally see them out the front of my house in a small group doing syncronised fishing together. I'd like to feed them but my future predicting powers tell me that it will end up smelly.

Kangaroo Island is a fantastic place to visit, loads of things to see and do. Awesome pics OP!!


----------



## longqi (Jan 29, 2012)

mmfan .are you an Aussie who is living/grew up in Indonesia or are you actullay Indonesian? Just curious. [unquote]

really just an oddity
born Ireland
father in construction so raised in south america africa and new zealand
travelled a bit with the army and then a bit more myself
settled in indonesia after many years in Aus
quite happy to stay here now as the wildlife is phenomenal
google bali reptile rescue some time
well worth staying here just for the rescue relocation fun

getarealdog ... nice shots


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

longqi said:


> mmfan .are you an Aussie who is living/grew up in Indonesia or are you actullay Indonesian? Just curious. [unquote]
> 
> really just an oddity
> born Ireland
> ...



sounds like a fulfilling life


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 29, 2012)

longqi said:


> mmfan .are you an Aussie who is living/grew up in Indonesia or are you actullay Indonesian? Just curious. [unquote]
> 
> really just an oddity
> born Ireland
> ...



Thanks I was just wondering because you seem to have a good deal of knowledge on alot of different places...so I suspected military or some other field where you would travel often.

I haven't traveled that much myself but it is definitely one of my main hobbies...For whatever reason through Europe doesn't interest me except the Netherlands....I prefer untamed wilderness areas with wildlife that aren't teeming with a ton of people (with NYC being an exception through as I love it)

Went to Africa once (well technically twice) and have been to Alaska and Canada which are awesome! Through both are to brutal in the winter to live in... Never been to Australia or New Zealand but would definitely like to go their one day.

Only places that really interest me travel wise are

1. Alaska (already been their but would love to go every 2 years or so as it is an awesome place...Katmai National Park is my favorite national park.)
2. New Zealand
3. Australia
4. South Africa
5. The Netherlands
6. Argentina
7. Canada (been their 3 or 4 times but would love to go back)
8. Thailand

Alright I'll stop going off topic.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 30, 2012)

MathewB said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful snake
> 
> What does the whole enclosure look like?


Some pics on the elapid thread.


----------

